# Question on pk grill



## Oneparrot (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello,
Growing up I learned to grill with a warm morning grill now broilmaster .  I have used other and saw many infuriating grills out there so it leads me to go to my roots stamped aluminum grill. I am looking at the pk because it looks heavy enough to work in winter plus be an awesome grill and smoker.  Any one else have one? How do you like them. Thank you. 
Cheers oneparrot


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sorry I've never used a PK, but looking at their website they look like they're charcoal. If that's the case I would look into a Weber Kettle either the 22 or the 26". You can grill on it or smoke on it. Customer service is the best and they appear cheaper then the PK. The kettle will also last a lifetime. Good luck on your search.

Chris


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 14, 2018)

A friend of mine owns the PK360. I like it very much. It’s solid. And while we don’t have the challenges of the super cold ambient temps of Detroit, I could see with its heavy cast aluminum that it could be better insulated and a good option for your area.  They are clearly built to last.
Like GMC2003 my go to charcoal grill is Weber. My father taught me to cook on one waaay back in the 70s 
Can’t go wrong with PK or Weber in my opinion. (For whatever that worth lol) b


----------



## Oneparrot (Apr 15, 2018)

Ty yes I grew up on gas but I want to get a charcoal grill that I can offset the heat so I can smoke too. I like that they are made in the states not just assembled. Where are the Weber made ? I know some of the gas grills are China. I also was concerning the ugly duckling pit barrel. But concerns of getting coals out   Has me looking at others. 
Cheers


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm pretty sure(99%) that Weber Kettles are still made in the U.S.A.

Chris


----------



## doughboyb (Apr 15, 2018)

I bought the smaller one a few months ago, and love it. I've mainly smoked chicken, spatchcocked and pieces, and the skin turns out wonderful. Holds heat consistently and evenly and for a long time. I would recommend the "lil more" grid as well, which will double your smoking area while still allowing you to add coals to the hot side. 
I have a Weber kettle that I have not used in a couple years due to the lid, or kettle being out of round and not sealing properly... (Kids, dogs, wind, aggressive mowing, caused one too many ground impacts) So in my mind, Weber's do not last a lifetime, as that was my second one. Great cooker, just was ready for a change.
Portability was a factor as well, the pk will be way easier to pack up for our camping trips to the lake.


----------



## Oneparrot (Apr 15, 2018)

doughboyb said:


> I bought the smaller one a few months ago, and love it. I've mainly smoked chicken, spatchcocked and pieces, and the skin turns out wonderful. Holds heat consistently and evenly and for a long time. I would recommend the "lil more" grid as well, which will double your smoking area while still allowing you to add coals to the hot side.
> I have a Weber kettle that I have not used in a couple years due to the lid, or kettle being out of round and not sealing properly... (Kids, dogs, wind, aggressive mowing, caused one too many ground impacts) So in my mind, Weber's do not last a lifetime, as that was my second one. Great cooker, just was ready for a change.
> Portability was a factor as well, the pk will be way easier to pack up for our camping trips to the lake.


Hello 
Would you say the pk grill is fairly light too. Easy to move around ?  
Ty for the review I know the pk will not rust out like the Webber’s do.  And any other steel grill. Did up grade the grates and have a thermometer installed?  Or are they not worth it.  
Cheers


----------



## doughboyb (Apr 15, 2018)

Oneparrot said:


> Hello
> Would you say the pk grill is fairly light too. Easy to move around ?
> Ty for the review I know the pk will not rust out like the Webber’s do.  And any other steel grill. Did up grade the grates and have a thermometer installed?  Or are they not worth it.
> Cheers


It's fairly light, probably 40-50# with the stand. Just the grill itself maybe 30-40. The grates seem fine to me. Do not pay 40 bucks for the pk thermometer. I just bought one off Amazon for under $10, drilled a hole, and installed just like any other smoker thermometer.


----------



## Oneparrot (Apr 16, 2018)

Oh perfect was it easy to drill through?  Ty for the heads up I can find charcoal baskets on amazon too.  But the second grate will be good for the grill. How long have you had the grill?   
Thanks for answering my questions.  
Cheers


----------



## doughboyb (Apr 16, 2018)

Oneparrot said:


> Oh perfect was it easy to drill through?  Ty for the heads up I can find charcoal baskets on amazon too.  But the second grate will be good for the grill. How long have you had the grill?
> Thanks for answering my questions.
> Cheers


I got it a couple months ago.. had a zero interest coupon from Home Depot I needed to use up. Funny how that works out. Drilling through was easy, just start small, and don't think too hard about what you are doing to your brand new "investment". Took me about 6 beers gave me the courage to do it.


----------



## Oneparrot (Apr 17, 2018)

Lol your like me I always have to have a few drinks to tackle a problem. That is why I asked. Did you have to put a sealer so smoke doesn’t escape?
It looks to be a really well built grill. 
Cheers


----------



## Smokin Papa Steve (May 11, 2018)

Oneparrot said:


> Hello
> Would you say the pk grill is fairly light too. Easy to move around ?
> Ty for the review I know the pk will not rust out like the Webber’s do.  And any other steel grill. Did up grade the grates and have a thermometer installed?  Or are they not worth it.
> Cheers


Yes as others have said, it is "Portable" as in the name.  The top cover comes completely off.  Iv'e had the original now for about 4 years and use it for grilling and for smaller smoking meals, like a tri-tip, etc.  Instead of using their charcoal basket, I bought a metal paper holder like you find on an office desk as an in box, for about $10.  Using this makes cleanup easy. Suggest you invest in a good quality dual-probe thermometer so you can monitor pit temp and internal food temp at the same time


----------

